# Im leaving for a while :(......(Leaving today)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I got accepted to work this summer at a christian camp. Its in nevada city and I will be there from June 6th to August 15th. Im going to miss you guys sooooooo much! I wont have internet acess except RARELY and no phone service . I can however recieve letters! I know I dont really know many of you but if you would like to be my penpals for the time I am at camp I would LOVE to do that! I think I might go insane not being able to talk about goats lol.

Well this is just my heads up to everyone, I really dont want to leave but I had somuch fun last year! Im even going to be gone during my birthday ahhhhhh. I will come home SOME weekends so I may be able to get on and see everyone but thats not for sure yet!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

Sad that you won't be around, but that's an awesome opportunity for you  I hope you have a lot of fun  I always learned a lot when I was a counselor at summer camp. Kids are sometimes unintentionally brilliant. Have fun!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

AWWWW - poo-ey - you won't get to see waddle babies in June!!!

Send me your address girlie


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Wel you can always send pics in a letter LOL.
As soon as I get the right address I will totally send it to you budd!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

You are so lucky!! I remember how fun camp was as a kid. Have fun and stay out of trouble


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

hahahaha ya I really feel lucky.....People come to work at this camp from all over the world, Ireland, Australia, England, Columbia, Mexico, Canada...EVERYWHERE! Im a big accent person and I was so happy when I got to go last year! Im trying to remember if I stayed out of trouble last year LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

Cool beans - have tons of fun


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im leaving for a while *

Well Im leaving today  Im so happy to see all my friends again....But im gonna miss TGS and all my friends and the interenet lol. Heres the address of where I will be staying, if anyone wants to write, feel free, I have to do a son and dance when I recieve mail haha

Camp Del Oro
20864 Rector Road
Nevada City, CA 95959


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Have fun Laura!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! I get to see all my amazing friends from different countries!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

We'll be thinking of you!


TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Thanks! I get to see all my amazing friends from different countries!


Wonderful, now we know you'll be well taken care of, while we miss you. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...we will miss you! If you get a chance be sure to drop in! Have a safe trip and a great time!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh Im gonna try to come on here but its not looking good lol. The internet is very limited there and its also like super slow! Im soooo sad im gonna miss so much  Dont talk about wattles while im gone lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we will miss ya... be safe.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a opportunity you have. The lord is putting you where he needs you now and that is wonderful.

Congratulations. We will be here when you come home. Enjoy your time.

(I know you are already gone)


----------

